# Just wanted to say thanks



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I just wanted to post a thank you to everyone who has helped me this Halloween season. Everyone here has been a great source of insperation and insight. My yard haunt has only gotten better from the shared experince and knowledge that is so freely shared at our Forum. I am proud to be a member and I hope that our "community" continues to grow abd flourish.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I ditto everything morgan said. You guys are the best. 


On a side note, a guy wanted to pick my brain about how to do the stuff I do, I told him everything he wanted to know is on Hauntforum.com. I sent about a half a dozen interested people this way. 

Trying to get more Oklahoma love.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

morgan8586 said:


> I just wanted to post a thank you to everyone who has helped me this Halloween season. Everyone here has been a great source of insperation and insight. My yard haunt has only gotten better from the shared experince and knowledge that is so freely shared at our Forum. I am proud to be a member and I hope that our "community" continues to grow abd flourish.


Couldn't have said it better! Creativity abounds here and the ideas I've been able to glean have made our house the "must see" place in our area! Even the news people say they know where to come for the best footage!
Thanks to all and looking foward to much more shared information!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Hear, hear! Well said, morgan. 

I appreciate how folks here are willing to really chew over the meat of the details of whatever the discussion (fog chiller, rit whitener, whatever) and make sure that everyone has a complete understanding. That's how we put together successful displays that make the neighborhood excited to come back year after year -- by sharing information and lending expertise. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, thanks to all of you guys and gals who come here and contribute. It's all of you that make this forum what it is.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I would also like to add my thanks to everyone for their help this year. This was my first real haunt and I was only able to pull it off with the help and support of the people on this forum. Even with the cold weather (no rain or wind thankfully) we have a nice turn-out, maybe 75-100 kids, and everyone loved my haunt, I got good comments from both young and old alike.
I’m going to take a break this week and start getting ready for Thanksgiving and Christmas but, I will be back soon with lots of stories and pictures from this year and, you better believe a lot of questions on next years haunt.


----------

